# Neutrons: Axle to big? dropout too small?



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

A brand new frame arrived today, and the brand new Neutron rear will not fit in the dropouts. The fit is too tight for the axle to seat (either side). It's not going in without a hammer.

Is the Neutron axle too big; can it be replaced with a smaller part? Are the dropouts too small. Does any one think maybe something happened to the dropouts during the welding process...I have no idea, and am just throwing anything out there. I will contact the builder on Monday. ...Strange...or maybe I'm strange. Any help is appreciated.

Thank you,
Tshirt

.....


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*It's not the wheels.*

Thanks anyway everyone. I just tried mounting my Neuvation rear wheel, and it's not fitting either, not even close. So, it looks like the issue is with the frame.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

The may have a wheel position fine tuning alignment process for that frame where they open up the dropout with a final machining process to set alignment. Perhaps this step was missed. If this is the cause, you may need be very careful where you file to get the wheel in.

Sepaprately, it looks almost like the slot is narrower at the bottom (top in your picture). Will the axle fit in if you remove the skewer and try to just poke it in from the outside of the dropout? If this works explanation #1 probably isn't valid but then all you need to do is file the bottom of the slot without fear of impacting the final wheel alignment.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*paint build-up*

Looks like the slot has been reduced in size by the paint build-up. Take an Xacto knife and carefully trim off the paint. If you don't, it will chip off later, maybe taking off paint that you want to stay in place.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

ericjacobsen3,

Thank you very much; that's excellent analysis. While I can't be sure at this point, alignment between the two dropouts appears square. I am inclined toward your second thought, that the dropout openings need filing. Testing the axle against the outer face of the dropout is difficult due to the protruding lip onto which the stays are welded. So, by only looking at it, the opening does appear narrower. Your suggestion about filing seems to be the most likely solution. My next step is to consult with the builder. 

Thank you very much for your help.

Tshirt


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*question...*

Have you tried the obvious and trimmed off the excess paint? I always remove the paint in the dropout since a lot of production frames have major buildup that can misalign the rear wheel. Obviously, the face of the dropout where the skewer nears against the frame has been masked off prior to painting.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

C-40 said:


> Have you tried the obvious and trimmed off the excess paint? I always remove the paint in the dropout since a lot of production frames have major buildup that can misalign the rear wheel. Obviously, the face of the dropout where the skewer nears against the frame has been masked off prior to painting.


Thanks C-40. This is exactly what the builder suggested, that I remove the excess powder. I didn't even expect to hear from him over the weekend, but he responded to my email in about an hour!

So, that's what I'm going to do. All I have is a fingernail file and some 100 grit sand paper. They don't really seem like right tools, so let me know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*cut it...*

As I said, try an Xacto knife to just scrape it off. Run the knife along the inside edge to create a sharp line first. Even a pocket knife with a small blade would do, if the blade is sharp.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Success!*

Thanks for the help.
.....


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Now just flip your skewer 180 degrees and you're good to go ;-) 

Glad to see you got it worked out, although I'd have expected a custom builder to not miss something of this magnitude.

Enjoy the new ride!


----------

